#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Ενδιαφέρει όλους τους μηχανικούς …

## ALIKI

http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/tsmede.html

----------


## Xάρης

Όταν ζητάς τον ουρανό με τ΄άστρα...
Αν δεν αλλάξουμε νοοτροπία είμαστε καταδικασμένοι.

"Ούτε ένα ευρώ αύξηση εισφορών καμίας κατηγορίας ασφαλισμένου, άμεση μείωση τους στα προ του 1992 επίπεδα."
Ποιος θα διαφωνήσει;
Όμως, αν μειωθούν οι εισφορές, πού θα βρεθούν τα χρήματα να πάρουν σύνταξη π.χ. οι άγαμες θυγατέρες;
Πώς δεν θα μειωθούν οι συντάξεις των συνταξιούχων μηχανικών;

"Όχι στη νέα κλοπή των αποθεματικών με το πρόγραμμα ανταλλαγής ομολόγων. Άμεση απόδοση των οφειλών του κράτους και της εργοδοσίας στο Ταμείο."
Κλοπή ή επιστροφή, αυτό που μας είπαν ήταν ότι κακώς σας τα δώσαμε για να μας τα δώσετε υπό μορφή εισφορών και τώρα τα παίρνουμε πάλι πίσω. Μπερδευτήκατε; Πάμε από την αρχή:
_ Κάποια εποχή, κυκλοφόρησε πολύ χρήμα στην Ελλάδα. 
Το χρήμα αυτό ήταν δανεικό από το εξωτερικό και όχι αποτέλεσμα της παραγωγής αγαθών και υπηρεσιών που εξάγαμε. 
Το εμπορικό μας ισοζύγιο ήταν πάντα ελλειμματικό και μάλιστα με τα χρόνια η ψαλίδα μεγάλωνε.
Η κυκλοφορία του χρήματος είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να δίνονται συντάξεις παραπάνω από όσα θα αντιστοιχούσαν στις εισφορές που έδωσε κάποιος στον εργασιακό του βίο.
Οι εισφορές μπορούσαν να αυξάνονται διότι υπήρχε είπαμε χρήμα στην αγορά και κανένας δεν διαμαρτύρονταν.
Ειδικά το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ήταν πλεονασματικό διότι σχετικά προσφάτως αυξήθηκε κατακόρυφα ο αριθμός των μελών του.
Να φανταστείτε ότι εγώ που πήρα το δίπλωμά μου το 1993 έχω αριθμό μητρώου ΤΕΕ ~65.000 και μέσα σε 20 μόλις χρόνια, ο αριθμός των μηχανικών μελών του ΤΕΕ (άρα και του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) διπλασιάστηκε!
Έτσι το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δημιούργησε αποθεματικό, πλασματικό όμως διότι όταν θα βγούμε εμείς όλοι στη σύνταξη, δεν θα υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί νέοι μηχανικοί για να μας πληρώνουν με τις εισφορές τους τις συντάξεις μας.


"Επίδομα ανεργίας ίσο με τον βασικό μισθό για όλο το διάστημα ανεργίας για τους άνεργους και υποαπασχολούμενους συναδέλφους, χωρίς νέα χαράτσια. Άμεση αναγνώριση από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και τον ΟΑΕΔ όλων των άνεργων μηχανικών με «μπλοκάκι»."
Ο άνεργος δεν θέλει επίδομα ανεργίας, θέλει δουλειά! 
Βεβαίως το επίδομα είναι απαραίτητο βοήθημα για τους μήνες που θα μεσολαβήσουν μέχρι την εύρεση εργασίας, αλλά δεν μπορεί να δίνεται εσαεί. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να γίνει αυτό είναι να έχεις το μαγικό μηχανάκι που κόβει λεφτά. Αλλά και να το χεις, αν αρχίσεις να κόβεις χρήμα αβέρτα κουβέρτα, θα δημιουργήσεις πληθωρισμό και θα σε φάει το φιδάκι πηγαίνοντας σε πάλι στην αρχή, εκεί που ήσουν ταπί.
Πρέπει όμως να δοθεί επίδομα ανεργίας και στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες μηχανικούς. Όχι μόνο αυτούς με μπλοκάκι.

"Πραγματικές διευκολύνσεις στους συναδέλφους που δυσκολεύονται να εξοφλήσουν τις εισφορές τους λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης. Κατάργηση των τοκογλυφικών επιβαρύνσεων στις καθυστερούμενες εισφορές."
Αυτό έπρεπε να γίνει χθες!

"Αποδέσμευση από την Τράπεζα Αττικής και τα χρηματιστηριακά παιχνίδια. Κατάργηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών για τους ανέργους και υποαπασχολούμενους μηχανικούς. Πλήρης, δωρεάν ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, με ανανέωση των βιβλιαρίων, χωρίς όρους και προϋποθέσεις σε όλους τους συναδέλφους."
Λάθος! Η τράπεζα Αττικής πρέπει να στηριχθεί και να αποτελέσει το εργαλείο των μηχανικών για την ανάπτυξη του κλάδου. Καμία σχέση με το ρόλο που παίζει σήμερα.
Αν καταργηθούν οι εισφορές για μια κατηγορία μηχανικών, π.χ. για τους άνεργους, τότε τα απαιτούμενα χρήματα για να συνεχίσουμε όλοι να έχουμε τις όποιες παροχές έχουμε (τρομάρα μας), θα τις επιβαρυνθούν λιγότερα άτομα, άρα θα έχουμε αύξηση των εισφορών!

"Καμία περικοπή σύνταξης και ιατροφαρμακευτικής παροχής. Αύξηση των παροχών και των καλύψεων. Κατάργηση όλων των αντιασφαλιστικών νομών. Να σταματήσει ο απαράδεκτος διαχωρισμός «παλιών» και «νέων» συναδέλφων."
Εδώ είναι που έχουμε ξεφύγει. 
Να μην περικοπούν οι συντάξεις. Ποιος άλλωστε και γιατί να θέλει να περικοπούν χωρίς λόγο;
Να αυξηθούν οι παροχές και οι καλύψεις. Μα καλά, είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει κανείς αντίθετος σ' αυτό;
Πού θα βρεθούν τα λεφτά; Θα αυξηθούν οι εισφορές μας; Θα τα δώσει το κράτος; Μα εμείς είμαστε το κράτος και για να έχει να τα δώσει το κράτος, αφού όπως είπαμε δεν έχει μηχανάκι να κόβει χρήμα, θα μας φορολογήσει ακόμα πιο βαριά!
Μα τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις καρντάσι μου;

Θα μείνω όμως στην τελευταία πρόταση. "Να σταματήσει ο απαράδεκτος διαχωρισμός «παλιών» και «νέων» συναδέλφων".
Αυτό είναι θέμα κοινωνικής δικαιοσύνης και όχι χρημάτων.
Έπρεπε να γίνει προχθές!

Δεν χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερα λεφτά.
Κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη χρειαζόμαστε.
Κι αυτή δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει και είμαι πολύ απαισιόδοξος ότι θα υπάρξει.
Διότι δεν υπάρχει η θέληση από την πλειοψηφία.
Και αν δεν υπάρχει θέληση, δεν αναζητείται ο τρόπος.

----------

